# Do you take a break during the summer?



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

If you take a summer break, is it a total break or is it a break from new material? Do you do any reviews or work on certain subjects? 

Do you follow the public school calendar and start back when the neighborhood kids go back to school? Do you follow a year round schedule with smaller breaks throughout the year instead of a large break in the summer?

I would love to hear how everyone handles summer break.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We do year round schooling, but take mini vacations throughout the year. I tried to work our schedule to correspond with the public school, but found out that it took about 2 months to refresh their memory on things they had already learned.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

We continue to do Math and Language during the summer. We donot follow the public school breaks. We do take breaks thru out the year, usually not longer than 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we are on summer break! we finished up before memorial day and took a week of mental vacation before summer. we had a rough year and mom needed some time to regroup. we are focusing on fitness, responsibility and chores over the summer and,we will resume with a more unschooling type set up in August, during the school year our longest break is 2 1/2 weeks at Christmas and some long weekends here and there but we are flexible if a trip to free trip to the tropics comes up we are on a plane, and we will work harder when we get back. 
-theresa


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

We do year round schooling. We own a commercial poultry farm so we vacation when we are out of chickens in the fall/winter/and spring as our turn around before getting more chicks is longer so we take school breaks then so we can vacation. The summer turn arounds are so quick there is not time to travel. During the summer we do not do a full load but we do math, grammar, and my oldest is taking an online college class as a high school jr. And here in Mississippi it is toooooo hot to play outside in July and August so we do school in the hotest part of the day, then when we have a beautiful fall or spring day we call it our "weather day" and go spend the day outside. When public schools take a "bad weather day" we still do school and take "good weather days" later---lol.


----------



## alpidarkomama (Jan 22, 2012)

We take off for all the Jewish holidays, and for about 3-4 weeks in July/August. June is kind of light, and we do math and torah study every day even if we're on "vacation." We love our year-roundish schedule!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We school light in the summer. For example speed drills for math, some memory work, and writing. On our "heaviest day" it takes about an hour, but we go with the flow....some weeks we "school" 3-5 times, some weeks not at all. Depends on what else is going on. 

We started finishing subject at the end of April, we'll slowly start adding subjects back in the middle of Aug. Due to camp schedules all school work stops the middle of July (hard to do school when only the teacher is home, lol) till the middle of Aug. Between scout and church camps that is a crazy busy month, but the kids love it.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

We still do language & math yr round-- if not in September my girls can't remember what a noun is or how to multiple fractions. It is much easier to do lessons 3 days wk yr round than reteach. summer when it is 100+ for all of July & August is a good time to squeeze in the fun electives. Art, home ec computer. Knocking out some electives lightens the work load during the school yr.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Loriann1971 said:


> If you take a summer break, is it a total break or is it a break from new material? Do you do any reviews or work on certain subjects?
> 
> Do you follow the public school calendar and start back when the neighborhood kids go back to school? Do you follow a year round schedule with smaller breaks throughout the year instead of a large break in the summer?
> 
> I would love to hear how everyone handles summer break.


We wrapped up May 1rst-ish and Started Aug 1-ish.
We finished early so the kids could help me get the garden in / get the house cleaned up, purged out from the winter / etc.
We started back Aug 1 because it's always so dang hot in Aug, all they did anyway was stay inside.....
But we did take a summer break.
All their friends were public/private schooled kids.

We took Labor Day weekend (wed prior through tue after) off
The week of Thanksgiving.
The last week of Dec and the first week of Jan
That was it.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

We school year round. We take small breaks throughout the year. Our breaks this year are very few, since I was in the hospital for a month and a half back in February. We are still catching up from that. Plus, we have several field trips in the summer, like going to historical landmarks and zoo's. Yesterday we visited Conner Prairie. The children are always fascinated by the 1863 life.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, I am Terri and I unschool my seven year old son. For us, unschooling means learning never stops. Subscribing to the theories of John Holt and belieiving that 95% of what we learn is through direct contact with life, here is an example of last week's activities;
-Day at Center Of Science and Industry. Incredible hands on exhibits on construction and heavy equipment and Water as well as a workshop on firework and other activities.
-2 days at indoor swimming
-Day at a full functioning 1800's farm. Included watering the garden, gathering eggs, etc.
-A day in a 1862 village including first person presentations from the "undertaker" ( learned what that term means ), a boarding home, a toy store, and a typical cabin in town.
-Art work, journaling, writing, etc.
No one even realizes they are learning. This goes on year round.


----------

